# معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد ) .



## قلم حر (4 أغسطس 2007)




----------



## قلم حر (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومه في صوره ....للقراءه فقط ...متعدد و متجدد ) .*


----------



## قلم حر (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومه في صوره ....للقراءه فقط ...متعدد و متجدد ) .*


----------



## قلم حر (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف ....لكن مصوره ....للقراءه فقط ...(متعدد و متجدد*

اكبر سجاد عالميا فى ايران





اكبر سجاد عالميا فى ايران
-------------------------​كان الناس فى معاينة اكبر سجاد من نوعه فى العالم ظهر لاول مرة بمسجد الخمينى فى العاصمة الايرانية طهران اول امس الثلاثاء /31 يوليو الماضى/ علما بان مساحة السجاد هى 5625 مترا مربعا وبقيمة 5.80 مليون دولار امريكى وقد نجح 1200 عامل فى نسجه على مدى 18 شهرا .
صحيفة الشعب اليومية اونلاين 
----------------------------​


----------



## قلم حر (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف ....لكن مصوره ....للقراءه فقط ...(متعدد و متجدد*

كلبة تطعم اثنين من صغار النمر





كلبة تطعم اثنين من صغار النمر
-------------------------------​ 
وضعت نمرة مولودين قبل ايام فى حديقة النبتات العامة بمدينة تشانغتشون حاضرة مقاطعة جيلين بشمال شرقى الصين لكنها ترفض اطعامهما جراء كونها اما لاول مرة فلا تعرف غريزتها كام جيدا . وفى هذه الحالة استدعت الحديقة كلبة صيد ذهبية الشعر اسمها "تشياو تشياو " لكى تضطلع بمهام تغذيتهما .
/صحيفة الشعب اليومية اونلاين/
منقول عن وكاله شينخوا الصينيه .


----------



## قلم حر (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف ....لكن مصوره ....للقراءه فقط ...(متعدد و متجدد*

توضيح :
الموضوع يتكلم عن أي شرح لموضوع أو معلومه بحيث تكون الصور أساس الشرح .....أو الشرح كله 
أو صور ليست بحاجه لشرح أو عليها تعليق بسيط .
و مجال الموضوع : كل ما يختص به الملتقى ( تقارير , أخبار , علوم ..... ) .....لكن بشكل مبسط و واضح للقارىء ( أي يمكن أن نضع مواضيع متعدده متباعده داخل موضوع أساسي واحد ) .


----------



## قلم حر (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف ....لكن مصوره ....للقراءه فقط ...(متعدد و متجدد*

كائنات غريبه من عالم البحار ( عدة مداخلات منقوله من شبكة الصين ) :


----------



## قلم حر (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف ....لكن مصوره ....للقراءه فقط ...(متعدد و متجدد*


----------



## قلم حر (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف ....لكن مصوره ....للقراءه فقط ...(متعدد و متجدد*











































​


----------



## قلم حر (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف ....لكن مصوره ....للقراءه فقط ...(متعدد و متجدد*


----------



## قلم حر (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*

فراش بأجنحه شفافه ( منقول من شبكة الصين ).

[FONT=arial (arabic)][FONT=arial (arabic)]*



*[/FONT][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=arial (arabic)][FONT=arial (arabic)]*



*[/FONT][/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]



[/FONT]*​ 
[FONT=arial (arabic)][FONT=arial (arabic)]*



*[/FONT][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=arial (arabic)][FONT=arial (arabic)]*



*[/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*



قلم حر قال:


>



ميرسى يا قلم حر على المعلومات المهمه والمفيده وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف ....لكن مصوره ....للقراءه فقط ...(متعدد و متجدد*



قلم حر قال:


> كلبة تطعم اثنين من صغار النمر
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههه  ربنا يخليها للغلابه ... صحيح الام هى اللى بتربى :new6:


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*

فعلا" كائنات عالم البحار دى شكلها غريب جدا" ...........سبحان الله ..............ميرسى لتعبك وربنا معاك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*

والفراشات كمان شكلها جميل جدا" ورقيقه ............فعلا" ربنا خلق كل حاجه جميله .......... ميرسى ليك وربنا معاك .


----------



## الملك العقرب (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*

بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع يا قلم حر بجد استف كتير و شكرت ربنا علي عظمة خلقه


----------



## قلم حر (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*



Dona Nabil قال:


> ميرسى يا قلم حر على المعلومات المهمه والمفيده وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك .


لا شكر على واجب ..... و ناوي أسوي الموضوع للمعلومات الخفيفه و المهمه أيضا ... في كل المجالات مما يفيد جميع القراء و جميع الأعمار .



Dona Nabil قال:


> ههههههههه ربنا يخليها للغلابه ... صحيح الام هى اللى بتربى :new6:


فعلا : الأمومه ( في أي كان كائن حي ) حاجه مميزه جدا .



Dona Nabil قال:


> فعلا" كائنات عالم البحار دى شكلها غريب جدا" ...........سبحان الله ..............ميرسى لتعبك وربنا معاك .


فعلا الكائنات التي تعيش في أعماق البحار شكلها مميز جدا و غريب كمان .



Dona Nabil قال:


> والفراشات كمان شكلها جميل جدا" ورقيقه ............فعلا" ربنا خلق كل حاجه جميله .......... ميرسى ليك وربنا معاك .


فعلا الفراشات ذات الأجنحه الشفافه مميزه جدا و جديده علي .
شكرا لمرورك الجميل .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*



الملك العقرب قال:


> بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع يا قلم حر بجد استف كتير و شكرت ربنا علي عظمة خلقه


أهلا بالملك .....و كلامك عن الاٍستفاده دا أكبر تكريم للموضوع .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*

على الفكره : النيه أن الموضوع متجدد .....أي أن المعلومات الموجوده جزء من الموضوع و سأحاول أن أضاعف المعلومات الموجوده ....هل من أحد يحب أن أضع بعض من الصور الموضحه لأحدث الأسلحه الروسيه بشكل مبسط ؟؟....خصوصا الطائرات .
أرجو ممن يحب ذلك أن يكتب هنا .
لا تنسو أن تتابعوا الموضوع بشكل دوري ( كل أكمن يوم ) .
سلام و نعمه .


----------



## الملك العقرب (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*

فكرة جمدة جدا يا قلم حر بتاعة الاسلحة الروسية ديه انا فعلا عاشق للروسية و الصناعة الروسية العظيمة لو ينفع تعملها موضوع  منفرد يبقي جميل منك و لو فيها تعب ابقي ابعتهالي علي الخاص


----------



## قلم حر (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*



الملك العقرب قال:


> فكرة جمدة جدا يا قلم حر بتاعة الاسلحة الروسية ديه انا فعلا عاشق للروسية و الصناعة الروسية العظيمة لو ينفع تعملها موضوع منفرد يبقي جميل منك و لو فيها تعب ابقي ابعتهالي علي الخاص


أنا عندي تقارير مصوره ( مثل أول بعض مشاركات بالموضوع ) بس مفصله بشكل واضح و سلس .....  ممكن أحطها هنا .....أو أفرد لها موضوع منفصل !
سأرى الكم و النوع .....هل يسمحان بفتح موضوع متكامل أم لا ....و بعدها أقرر .
شكرا للرد السريع .
و لو لاحظت رغبه من عدد جيد من الأعضاء .....سأحاول أن أعمل ما يشبه ( موسوعة الأسلحه ) .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*

*+*

الملتقى الثقافي والعلمي أصبح له رونق مميز منذ توليك الإشراف عليه عزيزى السمردلي ..

حقيقي تعجز كلمات الشكر على إيفاءك حقك .. لذا .. لن أشكرك


----------



## قلم حر (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*



REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> الملتقى الثقافي والعلمي أصبح له رونق مميز منذ توليك الإشراف عليه عزيزى السمردلي ..
> 
> حقيقي تعجز كلمات الشكر على إيفاءك حقك .. لذا .. لن أشكرك


طول عمر قلمك أنيق .
شكرا ليك  أيها المبدع .
ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .


----------



## قلم حر (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*


----------



## قلم حر (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*


----------



## قلم حر (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*


----------



## peace_86 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*

*كل الاخبار جميلة ..
وخاصة إنها جاية من صديق عزيز عليّ ..
""((قلم حر))""

أظرف خبر ... خبر الكلبة اللي كانت ترضع عيال النمرة
وأغربها... المخلوقات المائية... سبحان الله .. ما أبدعها من خالق!


بس اللي فاجئني فعلاً ..
إنو كيف أخوي العزيز البريء ... يهتم بآخر أخبار الأسلحة!!


أمزح لا تزعل .. ههههه*


----------



## قلم حر (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*



peace_86 قال:


> *كل الاخبار جميلة ..*
> *وخاصة إنها جاية من صديق عزيز عليّ ..*
> *""((قلم حر))""*
> *زمان على وجودك معانا .....يا كسلان .*
> ...


عارف .
يا ريت تراسلني بآخر أخبارك ( برساله خاصه ) أول ما تكون فاضي ....و للعلم : أيميلك ضاع مني !
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## al safer_3 (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*

*بص بقا يا قلم حر بامانة انا شوفت الموضوع حبيت اضيف جديد افتكرت موضوع قريته عن الطيران الامريكي بدأت ابحث عنه واثناء البحث وجدتك كاتب معلومات رائعة عن الطيران الحربي . للاسف معرفتش اضيف حاجة . *

*انت مميز في كل مكان ...*


----------



## قلم حر (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*



al safer_3 قال:


> *بص بقا يا قلم حر بامانة انا شوفت الموضوع حبيت اضيف جديد افتكرت موضوع قريته عن الطيران الامريكي بدأت ابحث عنه واثناء البحث وجدتك كاتب معلومات رائعة عن الطيران الحربي . للاسف معرفتش اضيف حاجة . *
> 
> *انت مميز في كل مكان ...*


أهلا بالسفير .
1) أنا نقلت معلومات مبسطه عن الطيران الروسي بس !
2) يا ريت نشوف مشاركات و مواضيع ليك هنا ......طبعا لما يكون عندك وقت كافي .
شكرا للتشجيع .
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يقويك .


----------



## al safer_3 (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*






*الرافال*
منذ البداية كان الهدف و التصور لمصممي الطائرات هو ايجاد طائرة تستطيع ان تؤمن الهدف الرئيسي للقوة الجوية في القرن 21 و هو التعويض عن 6 واجبات لمختلف الانواع من الطائرات التي في الخدمة حاليا و جمعها بطائرة واحدة متعددة المهام و هي التفوق الجوي , الدفاع الجوي, الهجوم الارضي, الهجوم البحري, الاستطلاع و الضربة النووية.
بدأت التصاميم الاولية لمثل هذة الطائرة في نهاية عام 1983 من قبل مجموعة الشركات الفرنسية المتخصصة بقيادة شركة (داسو) لصناعة الطائرات و كانت طائرة الرافال التي حلقت لاول مرة في 4 تموز 1984بمحركين طراز اف 404 هي البداية و في 21 نيسان 1988 بدأت الشركات بانتاج اول نموذج يلبي متطلبات القوة الجوية الفرنسية و التي بدأت باول طيران تجريبي لها في 29 مايس 1991 بمحركات فرنسيةالصنع من طرازsnecma m88 -2 التي حلت محل المحركات التي استخدمت في مجال الطيران.
استمرت التطويرات المختلفة على الطائرة الاةلى لغاية حزيران 1992 حيث كان اول اختبار عملياتي للطائرة من قبل بحوث القوة الجوية الفرنسية cev في قاعدة (استر) الجوية وكان اول اطلاق للاسلحة ( المدفع و الصواريخ ) في قاعدة (غازو) يوم 5 اذار 1993 .
على التوازي مع النموذجcoi كان هناك تصميم و انتاج لطائرة ذات مقعدين للتدريب الرمزb و طائرة للقوة البحرية الرمز mللعمل من حاملة الطائرات و التي اخضعت بدورها لمختلف الفحوصات و التطويرات لغاية ايلول 1991 حيث بدأ برنامج الانتاج النمطي لانتاج ( 94 طائرة ) من نوع c و 86 طائرة من النوع m و بمعدل 16 طائرة بالسنة لتغطية متطلبات تجهيز العقود الموقعة عام 1999 مع عدد من الدول الاجنبية .

المواصفات العامة
صممت الطائرة بشكل انسيابي و اجنحة وسطية مثلثة الشكل مع جنيحات امامية للمعادلة الايروديناميكية و زود كل جناع بخوافعeievons اثنبن مع حافة امامية متحركة siats مساحة الاجنحة 46 متر مربع مع نسبة واجهة (5,2 ) تصل سرعة الطائرة القصوى الى ضعفي سرعة الصوتm.2 و بالارتفاعات الوطئة الى 1390 كم\ساعة و سرعة التقرب 213 كم\ساعة اما مسافة الاقلاع و الهبوط فتكتفي 400 م و اقصى تحميل للطائرة يتراوح بين 3,6- و 9+ مع زاوية هجوم حرجة تصل الى 32 درجة, اما نصف قطر العمل بوقود كامل مع 8 صواريخ( مايكا) فيبلغ 1850 كم .

القدرات التسليحية
جهزت الرافال باخر ما توصل اليه فن انتاج الاجهزة و المنظومات الجوية لتؤمن تجاوز مختلف الاعتراضات الموجودة في المقاتلات الحالية خاصة في البعد الثالث3rd dimensin حيث يعمل الرادار طرازrde2 الذي يعتبر من احدث الرادارات الجوية في اوربا بمستويين من الكشف الالكتروني و بحساسية عالية جدا كذلك التكامل بين منظومة الملاحة المتطورة و منظومة التسديد تسمح جميعا بامكانية استخدام الطائرة لمختلف الواجبات ليلا او نهارا و بكوكتيل من الاسلحة المتنوعة الموجهة و التقليدية و حسب طبيعة الواجب .
منظومة التسليح في الطائرة فريدة من نوعها مقارنة مع ما موجود في الخدمة حاليا فهي تحوي على 14 نقطة تعليق للطرازc و 13 نقطة للطرازm خمسة منها في كل الانواع مصممة للحمولات الثقيلة التي تزيد عن 1000 كغم و الطائرة تحمل كذلك مدفع طراز defa ثلاثين ملم يعمل بسرعة اطلاق تبلغ 2500 رمية بالدقيقة 
للطائرة القابلية على حمل مختلف العيارات من القنابر التقليدية تصل الى 5 زنة كل منها 1000 كغم 
تتمكن الطائرة من حمل خزان وقود اضافي سعة 3000 لتر او ثلاثة خزانات سعة 2000 لتر او 5 خزانات سعة 1250 لتر و حسب نوع الواجب المطلوب كذلك للطائرة امكانية التزود بالوقود جوا بزمن يتراوح بين 4-7 دقائق خلال الانطلاق 
الطائرة مزودة بمنظومة حماية ذاتية تبدأ من البصمة الرادارية الصغيرة و تكامل منظومة الحرب الالكترونية المضادة التي تشمل مختلف انواع التهديد سواء الراداري او الاشعة تحت الحمراء او الاشعة الليزرية .

الامكانيات الفنية
تم بناء جسم الطائرة باستخدام احدث التكنولوجيات في مجال المزج بين المواد الكاربونية و خلايا النحل و سبائك الالمنيوم التي اعطت للطائرة خفة عالية في الوزن و متانة في البناء اضافة الى تكنولوجيا التخفي .
السطرة على الطائرة تكون بواسطة منظومة ( الطيران بالسلك) التي تحتوي على ثلاث قنوات رقمية و واحدة تناظرية مربوطة بشكل كامل مع منظومة الملاحة و التسديد و متصلة مع منظومة السيطرة على عمل المحرك و هذه تؤمن السيطرة على الطائرة لمختلف السرع و الارتفاعات و التحميل بثلاثة محاور.

جهزت المقصورة بكرسي قذف حديث نوع ام كاي 16 موضوع بزاية انحناء مقدارها 29 درجة لكي يؤمن للطيار رؤية ممتازة و حماية ذاتية من اثر التحميل الزائد 
عمر الطائرة الافتراضي 30 سنة قابل للزيادة بعد الفحوصات التي ستجري لاختبار قوة التحمل خلال السنوات العشر القادمة.

بالطبع منقول ​


----------



## قلم حر (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*

السفير :
حرام موضوع زي دا يكون بمداخله ثانويه ......أنت جبت معلومات عن الطائره لازم تكون موضوع منفصل متكامل .
يا ريت تنقلها و تفتح بيها موضوع جديد ....في أقرب وقت .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*


----------



## jim_halim (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*

سلام و نعمة 

بصراحة من أحلي الموضوعات اللي قريتها ..  حقيقي رائع ... 

كل معلومة و كل مداخلة كانت جديدة و مفيدة بالنسبة لي .. 

شكراً لتعبك و محبتك .. 

و أنا متابع ( بشغف )  مع حضرتك و منتظر الجديد إن شاء الله .. 

​


----------



## قلم حر (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*



jim_halim قال:


> سلام و نعمة ​
> 
> بصراحة من أحلي الموضوعات اللي قريتها .. حقيقي رائع ... ​
> كل معلومة و كل مداخلة كانت جديدة و مفيدة بالنسبة لي .. ​
> ...


أهلا بالرائع حليم .
منور الموضوع ......بكل صدق .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*


----------



## قلم حر (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*


----------



## قلم حر (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*

فيديو: صواريخ "س-300" تدمر الهدف – من أرشيف وكالة نوفوستي
تتميز منظومة صواريخ "س-300" الروسية المضادة للجو بدقتها العالية وقدرتها على إصابة وتدمير الصواريخ المجنحة والبالستية وجميع الطائرات والمروحيات. (114 sec/4.03Mb, الانسحاب: 155)
الرابط لمشاهدة الفيديو :
http://ar.rian.ru/video/20070810/70813380.html


----------



## الجوكر (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*

موضوع حلو و الصور جديده


----------



## قلم حر (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*



الجوكر قال:


> موضوع حلو و الصور جديده


شكرا للمرور و التشجيع .
بالتوفيق .


----------



## قلم حر (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*

ًًًًًWaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaW صور ومعلومات رائعة جداً ، شكراً يا " قلم حر"

:Love_Mailbox:    :smil12:​


----------



## قلم حر (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*



Joyful Song قال:


> ًًًًًWaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaW صور ومعلومات رائعة جداً ، شكراً يا " قلم حر"​
> 
> 
> :Love_Mailbox: :smil12:​


لا شكر على واجب .
المهم اٍن الموضوع عجبكم و فيه فائده .......و هذا هو هدفنا .
أهلا بيك ....., شكرا للتشجيع .


----------



## jim_halim (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*

سلام و نعمة .. 

الموضوع جميل فعلاً .. و يقدم معلومات قيمة في إطار شيق و جذاب 

و مجهود حضرتك و بقية الأخوة في إضافة معلومات جديدة و متجددة كبير 

أتمني أن يتم تثبيت الموضوع حتي تعم الفائدة ..


----------



## قلم حر (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*



jim_halim قال:


> سلام و نعمة ..
> 
> الموضوع جميل فعلاً .. و يقدم معلومات قيمة في إطار شيق و جذاب
> 
> ...


شكرا لتشجيعك و كلماتك اللطيفه جدا .
أنا أحاول عدم تثبيت أي موضوع لي .......لكن سأحاول المحافظه عليه في الصفحه الأولى خلال تجديده بشكل متواصل .
شكرا لمرورك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*


----------



## ava bishoy son (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*

شكرا ع المعلومات الجميلة دى


----------



## قلم حر (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*



abanoubchrist قال:


> شكرا ع المعلومات الجميلة دى


دا واجبنا .
شكرا لتشجيعك .
بالتوفيق .


----------



## قلم حر (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*

أطول باص في الصين
www.xinhuanet.com 2007-09-19 14:36:26​ 







*



*​


*صُنع هذا الباص البالغ طوله 24.99 متر بواسطة شركة يوتونغ، ويستخدم الآن في تشنغتشو، بمقاطعة خنان.*​ 
*



*​ 




​ 


*واستضافت تشنغتشو فى 16 سبتمبر2007 سباق دراجات في الباص، ولكن فاز فقط أبطأ سائق دراجة.*​ 



منقول من وكالة شينخوا الصينيه .​


----------



## Ramzi (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*

ممكن اعرف يا قلم حر كيف هالباص بدوا يمشي بوسط البلد


----------



## jim_halim (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*



سلام و نعمة .. 

حلو قوي الباص ده .. بس فعلاً مشكلة عويصة أنه يمشي في المدن المزدحمة 

شكراً ليك أخي علي الموضوع الجميل .. 

ربنا يبارك حياتك .. ​


----------



## قلم حر (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*



Ramzi قال:


> ممكن اعرف يا قلم حر كيف هالباص بدوا يمشي بوسط البلد


قصدك ( سقف السيل ) ؟؟
بسيطه : بيمشي ......بس ما بيلف:gy0000: !


----------



## قلم حر (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*



jim_halim قال:


> سلام و نعمة .. ​
> حلو قوي الباص ده .. بس فعلاً مشكلة عويصة أنه يمشي في المدن المزدحمة ​
> شكراً ليك أخي علي الموضوع الجميل .. ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك .. ​


أظن أنك تقصد المدن ذات الشوارع الضيقه .....او التي تعاني من تنظيم سيء للسير في الشوارع !
أظن أن هذا الباص يعجز عن العمل في تلك الأماكن  :thnk0001:   !
شكرا للمرور .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## padreg (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*

بصراحة الموضوع أكثر من رائع ولا أعتقد أن كلمة شكراً تفيك حقك.
باركك الرب وزادك نعمة فوق نعمة.


----------



## قلم حر (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*



padreg قال:


> بصراحة الموضوع أكثر من رائع ولا أعتقد أن كلمة شكراً تفيك حقك.
> باركك الرب وزادك نعمة فوق نعمة.


شكرا لكلامك المشجع و اللطيف .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## سيزار (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*

مشكوووووووووووور اخى قلم حر على الموضوع الرائع والمميز من شخص مميز زيك الف شكر


----------



## قلم حر (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*



سيزار قال:


> مشكوووووووووووور اخى قلم حر على الموضوع الرائع والمميز من شخص مميز زيك الف شكر


شكرا لتشجيعك و كلامك اللطيف .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## monlove (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*

*في منتهي الجمال
موضوع هايل*


----------



## koka_jesus (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*

مرسى اوى على تعبك و بجد المعلومات دية جميلة اوى​


----------



## قلم حر (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*



monlove قال:


> *في منتهي الجمال*
> *موضوع هايل*


شكرا للتشجيع الرائع .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف .. شرحها مصور أو أساسها صوره ...(متعدد و متجدد )*



koka_jesus قال:


> مرسى اوى على تعبك و بجد المعلومات دية جميلة اوى​


شكرا لتعليقك المشجع جدا .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## amjad-ri (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا  على الموضوع الغني بالمعلومات​


----------



## قلم حر (19 أغسطس 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع الغني بالمعلومات​


 
اٍزاي لقيت الموضوع ؟؟؟؟

شكرا لمرورك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## yerigagarin (19 أغسطس 2008)

*موضوع رائع يا غلي
شكرا علي كميه الاخبار والمعلومات
الكتتتتتتتتير دي

بارك الله فيك
*​


----------



## kalimooo (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف ....لكن مصوره ....للقراءه فقط ...(متعدد و متجدد*



قلم حر قال:


>






مسكور على خزان المعلومات
كمية ونو عية
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## قلم حر (19 أغسطس 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *موضوع رائع يا غلي*
> 
> *شكرا علي كميه الاخبار والمعلومات*
> *الكتتتتتتتتير دي*​
> *بارك الله فيك*​


شكرا لمرورك و تشجيعك .
الرب يبارك كل أعمالك .


----------



## قلم حر (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: معلومات , أخبار , طرائف ....لكن مصوره ....للقراءه فقط ...(متعدد و متجدد*



كليم متى قال:


> مسكور على خزان المعلومات
> 
> كمية ونو عية
> سلام المسيح​


شكرا لتشجيعك المستمر .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## amjad-ri (19 أغسطس 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> اٍزاي لقيت الموضوع ؟؟؟؟
> 
> شكرا لمرورك .
> ربنا يبارك حياتك .


بدون  كذب 

الموضوع  جميل جدا 

الى درجة انو  اخد من وقتي  اكثر من  30 دقيقة

شكرا لتعبك ولنقلك المعلومات لنا​


----------



## قلم حر (20 أغسطس 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> بدون كذب ​
> 
> الموضوع جميل جدا ​
> الى درجة انو اخد من وقتي اكثر من 30 دقيقة​
> ...


 شكرا لرأيك المشجع جدا , 

ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .


----------



## ginus in chemis (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووور جدا
علي المعلومات والصور


----------



## قلم حر (30 أغسطس 2008)

ginus in chemis قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووور جدا
> علي المعلومات والصور


 لا شكر على واجب .
أهلا و سهلا .


----------



## Critic (26 سبتمبر 2009)

الفراش الشفاف جميل اوى و اول مرة اشوف صور ليه


----------

